
The Trauma of Facing Deportation - DiabloD3
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/04/03/the-trauma-of-facing-deportation
======
bitcharmer
I'm really baffled by the media willingness to replace the terms 'immigrants'
with 'refugees' or 'illegal' with 'undocumented'.

Scandinavian countries are well know for their permissive, liberal attitude
towards immigration. If the government concluded that the Russian family are
not refugees then they can't expect to be treated like ones.

It's very sad to hear stories of the children involved in the process of
deportation but their parents are the first to blame. The media are doing
everything in their power to shift the blame to the governments rightfully
refusing to accept people who do not legally qualify for a refugee status.

Same with German Chancellor pointing fingers and offending European
governments who wanted to respect the treaties all members had agreed on and
signed. If this is the new order, where does it take us? What do we need laws
for if they can be waived at the will of a politician or a media outlet?

